# Litho-Transfers. yet another transfer type!



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I'm still not 100% sure of what those are yet. I've only heard you mention them, but I haven't seen anybody else ask about them or mention they used them in production.


These are called Lithograph Heat Transfers. 
They can be applied with a heat press or home iron (small ones).

They are made via OFF-SET process type printing and Not Screen printing process.

Basically there are 2 types: Mate or Glossy finish. ... for both can you achieve a full multi-color photo type look to print on ALL fabric colors. 

Traditionaly, Screen printers are not able to do this type of printing directly on to shirts (DTG may fill this gap). The only way is to make the transfers and heat press apply.

Durability is not the greatest because they are photo type shirts, but better than digital jet transfers.

These types of transfers is what earn peeps like Bang On recognition with all their rock transfer etc....

Im not an expert but here are some pics of what they look like (not very good photos):

mate finish.










Glossy finish


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

So since they are printed on an off-set press, does that mean the minimums are higher for getting transfers made?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> So since they are printed on an off-set press, does that mean the minimums are higher for getting transfers made?


i think so.

something like 500-1000 sheets is the miimums, yield/gang 20 different designs or so (depends on each design size) so that would get you full color retro type transfers anywhere between 10,000-20,000 total. 

The cost would be anywhere 15 - 75 cents each. But Im not sure on the prices ???


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

What positive factor do they have in their favour that prevents them from being made obsolete by digital transfers? Just the slight increase in durability?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Solmu said:


> What positive factor do they have in their favour that prevents them from being made obsolete by digital transfers? Just the slight increase in durability?


 
I would say yeah the durability but digital is catching up.

One possitive aspect that does make them different and prevent them from ending up in the Obsolete bin today are the Glossy Finished ones. 

One thing that I dont understand is why Retro type t-shirt designers have not taken advantage of this process to make their shirts in the last 5 years. Bang on did and look how good that has worked out for them. 

It is a simple process, you ad a one small detail screen print at the end and they are done.


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

do they sel these transfers for self-application? I saw that bang on does the appliaction. Just wondering if you could order these types of transfers and apply them yourself for re-sell.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

skitzz said:


> do they sel these transfers for self-application? I saw that bang on does the appliaction. Just wondering if you could order these types of transfers and apply them yourself for re-sell.


Yes, you can apply these LItho-Transfers as you would apply all other types of transfers.... with a Heat Iron. 


Application settings will vary.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

T-BOT said:


> These are called Lithograph Heat Transfers.
> They can be applied with a heat press or home iron (small ones). They are made via OFF-SET process type printing and Not Screen printing process.



From Lancer's Website...
Plastisol Inks for Textile Screen Printing - LancerGroup.com
"After the sheets are lithographically printed a plastisol coating must be applied onto the image area. This should be done within 24 to 36 hours after litho printing. The screen coating is usually opaque white so it will transfer onto dark backgrounds. Transparent coatings and glitter inks are also available. Screen print the 555 Litho White through a 110/inch (44T cm) mesh. Process the transfers through a dryer being careful not to over-gel the plastisol. The plastisol will gel at approximately 250°F (121°C) for 20-60 seconds."


For the Britts...
[media]http://www.sericol.co.uk/ProductsatSericol/piFORweb23_5_00/Litho.pdf[/media]

There was also another type of transfer in the early 1990's. It was a litho paper that you printed with a conventional offset press. It required no additional coating. Worked and washed the same as Color Laser Copier Heat Transfer Paper. Can't remember the name. Maybe was a european paper.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

like I said. 



T-BOT said:


> It is a simple process, you ad a one small detail *screen print at the end* and they are done.


 
There was also a Full-color type of DIRECT to t-shirt printing (Litho-transfer-look) back THEN.

Cant remember the exact date but it was the same Year the Washington Redskins won the superbowl. I remember this because that year, some German guys had an office next to mine as they were setting up North America distribution for this Printing Machine that printed directly on to t-shirts in full color. Im guessing late 80's - early 90's.

I gave them washington redskins player CARD # 58 to print on a t-shirt and they printed it directly to the shirt in minutes.  ...I was impressed.


I Still have the shirt today...somewhere.


----------

